# Bolens 762 Gearbox Leak



## slovell (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a model 762 with the six speed shift on the go transmission that's leaking grease from one side of the driveshaft bearing housing where the cases bolt together. The grease is definitely leaking out around the shaft. As far as I can see there's no plug for adding grease on the housing. I can't hear any noise coming from the box so far so I'd like to get this repaired before any serious damage is done. Is this something that can be easily repaired or should I take it to an authorized shop? Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Regards, Sam


----------

